
A Mysterious Explosion Took Place in Russia. What Happened? - yread
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/08/12/russia-mysterious-explosion-arctic-putin-chernobyl/
======
detritus
My only hope with this is that Russia are contriving to give the impression
they're actually proceeding with this madness, without actually doing so.

This tech strikes me as being entirely too provocative and escalatory a beast,
irrespective of its recklessness and obscene potential impact on the
environment

